#  > 【園藝苗圃】 圖文創作區 >  > 文學創作 >  > [討論] 兽迷小说签约大众媒体，上推荐榜单前回来看看……

## 深天

《密契学大典》（原来想的是取《兽灵学大典》）大概在半个月前，和起点小说平台签约了。是在三万字时编辑主动来签的，拿的是A签。

明天两点钟，小说就要上热门推荐榜了。

点击虽窘迫，收藏虽少，但好在还有些许打赏，倒也过得去。

还能认我这只兽的兽们可能知道，我在兽圈写的第一本小说《亚进化》早已切掉了，至今仍然挂在狼之乐园上，说不定这会儿的点击还在涨着，狼王曾经还看好过……说来真是惭愧。

我得承认，《亚进化》是我在兽圈的创作生涯的起点，而狼之乐园见证了这一刻。但是《亚进化》失败了，我花了高三那难得的但个月拼命创作，但依旧一败涂地。在那之后，我开了本新书，叫做《电子苍兰》，但那本书最好的情况也不过是四个收藏。我在创作电子苍兰的时候，感觉自己就像是在苦修。

脑子里做着关于兽圈的白日梦，现实却像毒鸡汤一样冰冷。有时听着歌写着写着，鼻里眼角一酸，脸就止不住地扭曲了。

那真的是苦修的经历，努力没有任何东西记录，亦没有任何人认同。背离着兽圈却坐着兽圈的梦，只是为了给自己——或者大言不惭一点，为兽迷，冲开一扇通向更广阔世界的窗户。

现在的兽迷文学，兽迷写出来给兽迷看，避而不见如云聚翻涌的文坛激流，真是窘迫不已。

真正的兽迷文学，不管是有多不堪的，都应该拿出去，和月收入超十万的作者，和拥粉百万计的作者，和上过福布斯榜单的作者同台竞技，哪怕是被打个头破血流，也才有希望。

我是这么想的。

将兽迷文化与大众相结合，写出惊艳的作品，一直是我的愿望。而今能如起点编辑的法眼，也算是一种承认。

就这样吧。

这下签了起点的合同，就真的要和这些怪物战斗了。我就拿着键盘，看看能不能在这人类社会的天维巨壁上凿出个口子吧。

受限于人类社会的律法，《密契学大典》就不在这里放出了。能的话，请大家多多支持我吧。

就这样。

----------


## 峰峰

你好 深天
首先恭喜你小说上热门推荐
至于"没有任何人认同"可能大家看过却没热烈回应吧(现代的毛病 :jcdragon-bad: 
虽然自己不常看小说，但支持你的兽迷文学能赢过其他作者

----------


## 狼王白牙

深天许久未见。

前几天见你登入论坛，不久后便离去，不知道小说进度还在全力赶工吗？

上了谷歌搜寻一下，发现《密契学大典》已经不止起点有了，而是到处都有，
甚至已经繁体化被转到台湾的网站。

下载来稍微看了一下，貌似与兽迷小说有一点差距，
是关于游戏玩家与团体的故事

只有一点点建议，就是神秘学这个主题很好发挥，但尽可能不要在开头的地方
加入太多现实上已经有的名词，以免以为作者在开玩笑，
例如 “霍格沃兹”“辽宁出版社”等

碍于时间关系没有完全看完。请加油吧，或许下次可以与更高等的平台签约。
个狼偏好有名的平台如咪咕阅读，网易阅读，百度阅读等。

----------

